# Suche jemanden zum werben :D



## Banana101 (29. August 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich bin 20 Jahre und spiele WoW seit dem Release von Pandaria.Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen jemanden zu suchen mit dem ich ein paar chars auf max. Stufe leveln könnte.
Ich habe sowohl Charaktere auf Allianzseite als auch auf Hordeseite , deshalb ist es euch überlassen auf welcher Seite wir spielen. Desweiteren könnt ihr euch auch den Server aussuchen, jedoch könnte ich euch auf Antonidas mit Gold und Taschenausstatten.
Wir können Skype oder Teamspeak benutzen oder auch einfach Ingame schreiben so wie es euch am besten passt.
Zurzeit habe ich 6-8h am Tag Zeit um zu zocken, weshalb sich locker mehrere Klasse hochspielen lassen.
Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und interesse daran habt schnell ein paar klassen hoch zu spielen addet mich einfach unter dem Btag: Banana101#2899


----------

